# هل نتكل على الله؟



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

هل نتكل على الله؟​
(1 تيموثاوس 6 : 6 – 19)

ولا يُلقوا رجاءهم على غير يقينية الغنى، بل على الله الحي ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 17 ) . 

ليس المال بحد ذاته شراً، إلا أنه قد يؤدي إلى تجارب كثيرة. وقراءة اليوم من الكتاب المقدس تلقي ضوءاً على فخ عام في طريق المال، ألا وهو الاتكال على المال بدلاً من الاتكال على الله ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 17 ). 

إننا نزعم أننا نتكل على الله، ولكننا نتصرف على غير هذا الأساس. فإن المال يبدو لنا أكثر أماناً من وعد الله بسد حاجاتنا، ولكن الرسول بولس أكد لنا أن المال عديم الأمان. و بالحقيقة أنه يمكن أن ينفذ المال، ولكن ما كانت لتنفذ قدرة الله لتوفير ما هو ضروري وما يوهب لنا زيادة " للتمتع ". 

ففي سبيل تقدير قدرة الله غير المحدودة على توفير ما يعوزنا، من النافع أن نفكر في محدودية المال. وقد ساعدتني نبذة تبشيرية لفهم هذه النقطة المهمة. كان مطبوعاً على وجه النبذة صورة ورقة العشرين دولاراً، وعلى الوجه الآخر هذه الكلمات التي تحث على التفكير؛ " المال يشتري لك : " سريراً لا نوماً؛ طعاماً لا قابلية ؛ منزلاً لا بيتاً؛ تسلية لا سعادة: صليباً لا مخلصاً، مقعد كنيسة لا السماء. وما يعجز المال عن شرائه لك، يهبك إياه الرب يسوع المسيح مجاناً بغير مقابل!" 
إن كان المسيح مخلصك، فلا حاجة بك لأن يسيطر عليك القلق من جهة الأمور المادية. بل بالأحرى استرح خاضعاً للمسيح وواثقاً ببركاته الروحية الجزيلة. ولسوف تختبر جملة نتائج مباركة يعجز المال عن شرائها. وقد وصف الرسول بولس ذلك بقوله:
" و أما التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة" ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 6 ) . 

القانع لن يكون فقيراً أبداً؛ و الطامع لن يكون غنياً أبد

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## مينووو (2 فبراير 2007)

وهل معنى الاتكال على الله هو ترك الانسان لاعماله وينام فى البيت مثلا او استخدام المال بطريقه خطاء واسرافه هباء بالادعاء انه يتكل على الله


----------



## مينووو (2 فبراير 2007)

اى ادعائه انه يتكل على الله ويضيع كل ماله ويقول انه ربنا مش هيسيبه اززززززززززززززززززززززززززززاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 فبراير 2007)

ربنا مش عايزنا كسلانين 
لا ربنا بيحبنا وزى ما هو بيحبنا عايزنا نحبه
ويكون هو الاول فى حياتنا قبل اى حاجه قبل المال قبل اى حاجه مهمه يكون هو
منكنش شيلين اى هم طول ما هو معانا
يعنى يكون اهتمامنا الاول والاخر بربنا واعتمدنا الكلى عليه 
يارب تكون فهمت الموضوع​


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع ومعزى جداا .. تسلم ايدك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعزى جداا .. تسلم ايدك .. ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل بجد بجد اسلوبك جميل جدا
وربنا يعوض محبتك وتعبك يا بنت الفادي


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد بجد اسلوبك جميل جدا
> وربنا يعوض محبتك وتعبك يا بنت الفادي



ميرسى لمرورك وتعلقيك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويقويك​


----------



## adel baket (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكى بنت الفادى على الموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 فبراير 2007)

nazeradel قال:


> شكرا ليكى بنت الفادى على الموضوع الرائع الرب يباركك



شكرا لمروك ربنا يبارك حياتك
اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## kimo14th (10 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا 

ربنا يباركك يابنت الفادى


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك يابنت الفادى



شكرا لمرورك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## جاسى (10 فبراير 2007)

بوصى بجد انا هطلب منك ومن اى حد يقرا الموضوع ده يصليلى اووىىىى انى اتكل عليه بجد من كل قلبى لانى محتاجه اوىى كده
ربنا يباركك بنت الفادى


----------

